# Kate & Leopold Waltz



## titanicpiano14

Does anyone know whether Rolfe Kent composed the waltz at the very end of Kate & Leopold?

Check out my rendition of the waltz here:


----------



## Edward Elgar

I like that film!

In film, a composer will be asked to write a piece for a particular scene. He/she will not be acknowledged in the credits but I suppose that's how you start off in film. So in answer to your question, he might have and he also might not have!

You say you can compose for video games and film! Have you composed anything good? What are your influences? Have you got anything put on film?

I am very interested in film music, in fact I'm doing a module on it next year at university. I would describe myself as a composer, but if I got the opportunity to do a film I'd jump at the chance.


----------



## titanicpiano14

I'm actually composing my first film score now and it's my first paid composing gig. It is for a short YouTube video. I'm also composing for a video game called La Fugue Orpheline, for free (because it was my first project). I'm hoping that my film score gig will lead to more work in the future!


----------

